
How a fake war photojournalist fooled media organisations worldwide - CM30
http://mashable.com/2017/09/05/fake-photojournalist-eduardo-martins-brazil-instagram.amp
======
CM30
The BBC also wrote about this story (as did various other sites), but I feel
the Mashable one give a bit more detail none the less.

Either way, some other sources are as follows:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-
america-41174069](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-41174069)

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/sep/05/war-
photograph...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/sep/05/war-photographer-
eduardo-martins-survived-leukaemia-exposed-fake)

[https://www.wavelengthmag.com/wavelength-travel-writer-
ident...](https://www.wavelengthmag.com/wavelength-travel-writer-identity-
stolen-fake-war-photographer/)

Still, it's a good warning for media publications really. Vet your sources
very carefully, since there are lots of frauds and charlatans out there, some
of which are pretending to be respected photographers.

